# White Face Gauge Cluster



## bryant77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Any one who has a FSM or diagram for this JDM White Face Gauge Cluster . The shop where this gauge came from told it's from a JDM b13. 

I'm having a hard time installing it on my b14 because the socket is not plug n play. My b14 has 4 socket while this one has only 3. 



















Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

what B14 do you have, mine has 3 plugs.
I swapped a tach cluster in to replace a no-tach cluster and re-wired the plugs.


----------



## bryant77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a b14 Sentra '95. My cluster has a RPM & analog odometer.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

so you have a 1.6 SX200 SE ?
if you have a tach you can swap other clusters with tach like the SE-R sR20 cluster, wiring is the same. RPM red line is wrong, other than that its ok.
so if this is from a GA or SR powered B seies I think you have a short at it working.
take a picture of the back of your cluster and post


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

while on the subject of clusters, does anyone know how easy it is to install a cluster with a tach into a car that didn't come with one? I have a M/T '97 sentra gxe. i really wanna install a tach, and if i can get one from a junkyard for cheap it'd be worth it to me.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

yes been there done that. you swap the wires in the three plugs around to the new configuration. plus add a ground ( it helps to have original spare plugs/wires as picture above) add wire to ECU behind cluster for feed.
there are threads here.
99-SEL did a write up, and i believe he has re-posted all the info on his site.
ignore the 3.5 VQ swap stuff.
i saved some info and files if you need i can find ( i hope)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I searched car-part.com for a 200SX SE cluster with the correct mileage on the odometer, mine cost $50 about 4 yrs ago.
make sure tach is at zero, if they are broken often reads full scale.
I tested mine on the SE-R before i re-arranged my wires.
there are only a few concerns, if you have security you need one with security light, manual for a manual etc.
1.6 cluster is different redline from a SR20 but interchangeable.


----------



## J-RanRuleZ (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the gauge of a 1.6 200sx that i just bought today with rpm....Can i just plug and play that or do i need the harness of the manual 200sx? they both looked different at the back.Btw my sentra is auto -_-...But im planning on doing the swap to manual...


----------



## bryant77 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is a similar gauge what i have exactly on my ride. It has 4 socket harness. So definitely it's not plug n play. I just need a wiring diagram of that JDM white gauge. Hope someone can help me on this. 













bryant77 said:


> Any one who has a FSM or diagram for this JDM White Face Gauge Cluster . The shop where this gauge came from told it's from a JDM b13.
> 
> I'm having a hard time installing it on my b14 because the socket is not plug n play. My b14 has 4 socket while this one has only 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilz_b14ss (Oct 5, 2015)

*Need help*

I have this concern also

can anyone share to me the wiring configuration from 4 sockets to 3 sockets

I already started tracing this and I still left 6 wires that I dont know where to Tap


white socket in right 

purple/white
yellow/green
green/blue
brown/white
blue/black
black/white

thanks in advance


----------

